
Exodus wallet  password/12 words - Burkay
Hello,<p>I wonder whether my password and my 12-word-phrase is in a local storage of Exodus wallet. Is there a way to find and decrypt my own password ?
======
i0nutzb
If you lost that, you're done.

With current technology, it would take hundreds (tousands?) of years to crack
your phrase.

~~~
Burkay
Damn..

------
ezekg
Did you forget to write it down, or did you write it down wrong? Depending on
your answer, you may be able to recover it.

